# Uber earnings newbie



## Tmuller03 (Jan 19, 2019)

After there deductions I brought home 30000 dollars I have 53000 miles I drove for the year I got 1 child do I get eitc and would I owe taxes and how much how much profit do I show after mileage dedution gross 43000 what i recieved was 30000

Chk that gross would be 30000 thousand before uber fees it would be 43000


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Tmuller03 said:


> After there deductions I brought home 30000 dollars I have 53000 miles I drove for the year I got 1 child do I get eitc and would I owe taxes and how much how much profit do I show after mileage dedution gross 43000 what i recieved was 30000
> 
> Chk that gross would be 30000 thousand before uber fees it would be 43000


Based on the info you provided no one could give you an accurate answer to your question. There are many other factors that go into your taxes in addition to schedule C income/loss. Marital status, dependents other household income, etc.etc.. Best bet is to get some help or purchase tax software to guide you.

I can tell you in order to get eic you most show income. If you show a loss no eic.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Did you drive all of the miles while driving Uber? There was no personal trips to the store, etc? You grossed 43,000 from Uber. Part of that is toll reimbursements refunded to you. You still have to use the $43,000 figure for your gross and then take out tolls, mileage, etc. on the form. Using a tax accountant is also a deduction. Please do not accept any information that you would receive on this forum as factual without asking a CPA. I need brain surgery - I think I'll ask around on facebook for some plumbers to perform the surgery.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Tmuller03 said:


> After there deductions I brought home 30000 dollars I have 53000 miles I drove for the year I got 1 child do I get eitc and would I owe taxes and how much how much profit do I show after mileage dedution gross 43000 what i recieved was 30000
> 
> Chk that gross would be 30000 thousand before uber fees it would be 43000


First you owe SE Tax, that's self employment tax. It has nothing to do with income tax.

$30,000 total revenue, 53,000 miles

53,000 x .545 = 28,885

$30,000 - 28,885 = $1,115
$1.115 x .153 = $171.00 (IRS doesn't use cents)

You owe $171 in Federal Self Employment Tax which can be partially deducted on your Federal Income Tax. Now I'm sure you have at least a partial data plan (wireless bill) deduction to get that to $0.

Your Federal Income Tax is impossible to figure out without knowing your deductions.


----------



## Tmuller03 (Jan 19, 2019)

My son is one dedution my miles


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm not a tax professional, and I agree with the above posts. Re your son, I believe under the new rules he's neither a deduction or an exemption. I'm not that familiar with the EIC. If you're married, you get a standard deduction of $24,000, single $12,000, or head of household $18,000. You will still owe the SE contributions on your profit if the net exceeds $400.00, at a rate of 15.3%, as SEAL Team 5 said.


----------



## Tmuller03 (Jan 19, 2019)

So what would my reported income for the year be after deductions made 30000 before my mileage deductions did I even make anything working a whole year in uber ?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Tmuller03 said:


> So what would my reported income for the year be after deductions made 30000 before my mileage deductions did I even make anything working a whole year in uber ?


You made 


SEAL Team 5 said:


> $30,000 total revenue, 53,000 miles
> 53,000 x .545 = 28,885
> $30,000 - 28,885 = $1,115


You won't owe a penny in income tax.


----------



## Tmuller03 (Jan 19, 2019)

I made 1 thousand 1 and 15 dollars now that's sad and I ran it full time

I wont even qualify for eitc with that little income and a kid.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Uberbrent said:


> I need brain surgery - I think I'll ask around on facebook for some plumbers to perform the surgery.


It's the medula oblingata! That's why you're awnry.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

You're wrong Colonel Sanders....Mama's right...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Well, when you need to drive 53,000 miles in your vehicle to earn $30k that should have been your first clue.


----------



## Tmuller03 (Jan 19, 2019)

Got the final numbers went to hr block today so for the year I made 1983 dollars paid about 200 federal tax get 331 refund I did get the eitc this surely is not a profit I would like to hear anyone who profits off this platform


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Tmuller03 said:


> Got the final numbers went to hr block today so for the year I made 1983 dollars paid about 200 federal tax get 331 refund I did get the eitc this surely is not a profit I would like to hear anyone who profits off this platform


Just curious- your contributions to Social Security and Medicare alone should be about $300 (15.3% of $1983.00).
Do you know how they came up with the $200?


----------



## Tmuller03 (Jan 19, 2019)

Total was about 330 in taxes


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Tmuller03 said:


> Total was about 330 in taxes


But you said $200 in Federal taxes; that's what is confusing to me.


----------



## Tmuller03 (Jan 19, 2019)

Self employment tax 280adjust gross agi 1840

Deductible self employment 140 adjusted


----------

